# your thoughts on extaterrestrials



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i was just wondering what everyone personally thinks about ufos and extraterrestrials? also, has anyone ever witnessed a ufo?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

No and No.....Seen some crazy things in my travels tho.....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I like Terrestrials and always try to keep an extra one on hand.--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i think they are more likely then bigfoot


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i believe and ive even fished with one a while back....lol


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

As fast as our technology has advanced since the 80's it would be hard to discount the fact that there is nothing other than us in this universe. Look just how much has changed in equipment we use while fishing and hunting. Yes I have seen things that have had no explanation over the years. I have lived in Ohio, Pennsylvania and Maryland. I have had seen things everywhere I have been. I will not go into any detail do to the nature of this post and some of the people that just wait for post like this to ridicule other members. As I type this I already feel like I'm inviting trouble, we will see!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was younger, probably around 10. I had a dream about an alien spacecraft landing in our back yard. The next day my brother, a year older told me he had a dream and described it detail for detail to my dream. Pretty scary.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

fakebait said:


> As fast as our technology has advanced since the 80's it would be hard to discount the fact that there is nothing other than us in this universe. Look just how much has changed in equipment we use while fishing and hunting. Yes I have seen things that have had no explanation over the years. I have lived in Ohio, Pennsylvania and Maryland. I have had seen things everywhere I have been. I will not go into any detail do to the nature of this post and some of the people that just wait for post like this to ridicule other members. As I type this I already feel like I'm inviting trouble, we will see!


i agree totally with you the technology boom is crazy. you talking bout your experiences has got me intrigued lol


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

CatchNrelease said:


> When I was younger, probably around 10. I had a dream about an alien spacecraft landing in our back yard. The next day my brother, a year older told me he had a dream and described it detail for detail to my dream. Pretty scary.


that is pretty scary. many people report the same thing all over the world its not just mere coincidence.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think you have to be pretty arrogant to think that in the vastness of this universe we are the only sentient beings alive. Again, plenty of unexplained stuff out there and plenty of "what else could it be" but I'd almost have to see one myself to be certain. My opinion? Why not? 

UFM82


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There's nine planets in our solar system, which is part of the Milky Way Galaxy, which has about 400 billion stars in it. 

Astronomers guestimate that there are over 500 billion galaxies in the universe.

Anyone think we're the only 'semi-intelligent' life existing?

Is there a Walleye Capitol of the Universe?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Hetfieldinn said:


> There's nine planets in our solar system, which is part of the Milky Way Galaxy, which has about 400 billion stars in it.
> 
> Astronomers guestimate that there are over 500 billion galaxies in the universe.
> 
> ...


I believe that recently, Pluto was excluded as a Planet because of its small size. I don't agree with that decision. I do wish that someone would change the name of the Planet Uranis, though.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

All right here goes. In the early seventies(1972-4) I worked security in East Mesa Apache junction area outside of Phoenix Az. During the night around midnight for several nights a brite white lite would appear over the superstition mountains and 5 to 7 smaller blue lites would appear under the white lite and descend behind the mountain. On the third night this happened 5, f18 jets scrambeled from Williamsfield Airforce base(which was only 20 to 30 miles southwest of the mountain) and headed toward the lites with afterburners glowing. The blue lites went on down behind the mountain and the white lite went strait up out of site. It wasnt to long before half a dozen helocopters came from the SW( most likley from the GillaBend Gunnery range). They lit up that mountain like it was daytime. Nothing was in the papers and the control tower at Williams field denied that they had any flights going that night.
The white lite would always return just before dawn picking up the blue lites and disappearing behind the mountain somewhere. I wasnt the only one who saw all this. The Sargent of our secuity firm saw it and one of the deputies with maricopa county sheriffs office. 
Do I believe in ET. I dont know what we saw. I do think it is quite arragant to think that of all of the millinium of stars with planets that are out there and we being the only planet with inteligent life is a far stretch. Are they here?????......Who would know or tell?
JMTCW
don
I do know that I should never leave home without my towel and my hitchhickers guide to the Gallaxy, Oh, and the meaning of life is "42". 
Thanks for all the fish and so-long.
don


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe that they exist. I have seen plenty of Falling Stars and things with lights that I believe were Earth-Designed Aircraft.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I believe we are not the only ones out there, almost a mathematical impossibility. Never witnessed anything and not sure I would want to, I know it would probably mean a change in britches would be needed!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> I think you have to be pretty arrogant to think that in the vastness of this universe we are the only sentient beings alive. Again, plenty of unexplained stuff out there and plenty of "what else could it be" but I'd almost have to see one myself to be certain. My opinion? Why not?
> 
> UFM82


My words exactly! I also am not arrogant enough to believe they have to come up to me and introduce themselves for me to believe in their existance. In fact if you really think about it, how can it be possible only we exist. Face it, there are species on earth we are not aware that exist.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

dmills very interesting story thanks for sharing


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't believe that we are alone in this universe; there may be intelligent life somewhere. I do believe tha Neil Armstrong stepped on the moon without further debate. The Bee Gees may be aliens. Disco was imported from outer space.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

After the post from ezbite, do we really need anymore proof


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Let's say that evolution is real (just go with it, mmkay?) and that humans have been around in our current form for about 10,000 years. In that time we have gone from simple hunter gatherers to exploring our solar system and we also have some probes beyond. 
Let's say on another planet there was no mass extinctions to wipe out the dominant life form, no asteroid, no famine, no plague. They have had not only 10.000 years but 10,000,000 years. Can you imagine what we could do with 1000 times more ummm time? 
Think about just the last 100 years let alone if you multiplied that progress times 100,000!
So yeah, there is a pretty good chance there are other intelligent life forms out there. Have I seen things I can't explain? Sure. Were they aliens? I have no idea...I can't explain them!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Squatches are from outer space

Further proof would be the ability of some boats to employ a "cloaking device" when they are among the few off of Lorain to be catching fish.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."

Bill Watterson


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

fakebait if you feel comfortable with pming me about some of your experiences id really be interested.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> I think you have to be pretty arrogant to think that in the vastness of this universe we are the only sentient beings alive. Again, plenty of unexplained stuff out there and plenty of "what else could it be" but I'd almost have to see one myself to be certain. My opinion? Why not?
> 
> UFM82


+1.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

UFM82 said:


> I think you have to be pretty arrogant to think that in the vastness of this universe we are the only sentient beings alive. Again, plenty of unexplained stuff out there and plenty of "what else could it be" but I'd almost have to see one myself to be certain. My opinion? Why not?
> 
> UFM82


Perfectly stated. Our efforts to find intelligent life elsewhere are limited in scope due to the vast expanses of what's "out there." For all we know, there's another life form out there searching their version of Mars for life. I do believe there almost has to be other life out there, but what I struggle with is the portrayal of said life on television and in the movies. I doubt there are little green people with a serious mean streak and absolute monstrosities for travel purposes.

For example, 99% of the time you see "aliens" portrayed on television, they don't have clothing. I find it hard to believe that a life form presumed to be more advanced and more intelligent than us is still wandering around with their naughty bits hanging out.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> i was just wondering what everyone personally thinks about ufos and extraterrestrials? also, has anyone ever witnessed a ufo?


well, if we stick to the strict definition of a UFO, which is Unidentified Flying Object, then yes, I've seen objects in the sky that I couldn't identify several times. That doesn't mean they were extraterrestrial, though. The term UFO has taken on the equivalency of extraterrestrial craft. The air force was testing stuff like the stealth fighter in the '70's and '80's and because of their odd design, they were being reported as UFO's by those that saw them, and, rightfully so, because no one _could_ identify them at the time.

That being said, just because I haven't had any personal experience with extraterrestrial life doesn't mean that I believe that it doesn't exist.

It's a *gigantic* universe, bigger than any of us could ever really grasp or wrap our heads around conceptually.

I guess I find it pretty hard to believe that in this gigantic cosmos, we would be the only forms of life.

And, if life does indeed exist in other galaxies, on other planets, it doesn't necessarily mean they are more _intelligent_ than we are, or even have the ability to travel. Hollywood always shows us the ET who is far more advanced than we are; but they could be primitive. Perhaps somewhere there is a planet where life is just beginning, as it did here nearly 5 billion years ago.

Who knows? 
Perhaps somewhere there's a planet where the life forms are worms, or frogs, or minnows... and if that's the case, they'd certainly do well to stay away from this bunch here at OGF!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Photog said:


> Let's say that evolution is real (just go with it, mmkay?) and that humans have been around in our current form for about 10,000 years. In that time we have gone from simple hunter gatherers to exploring our solar system and we also have some probes beyond.
> Let's say on another planet there was no mass extinctions to wipe out the dominant life form, no asteroid, no famine, no plague. They have had not only 10.000 years but 10,000,000 years. Can you imagine what we could do with 1000 times more ummm time?
> Think about just the last 100 years let alone if you multiplied that progress times 100,000!
> So yeah, there is a pretty good chance there are other intelligent life forms out there. Have I seen things I can't explain? Sure. Were they aliens? I have no idea...I can't explain them!



On the other hand , assuming that evolution is real , I think that everyone could agree the chances of life evolving from non living material are pretty slim , even simple life. Its mathematically improbable , considering the odds against it are too staggeringly huge to count. So with these statistics it wouldnt be all that hard to believe that this is the only planet in the universe where everything just happened to fall together in the right amounts , in the right circumstances , with all the required materials for life to evolve. Just saying that to represent the other side of the coin. But I believe its possible there is life on other planets , I would just have to see proof of it before I believed in it. I happen to believe in creation , but also that creation and evolution " may " be the same story. I believe that if species evolved to what they are today , they still needed a spark of life and a controlling influence , its just way too much to all be nothing more than chance. 

But I do believe its possible for intelligent life on other planets , as well as other dimensions right here on our own planet. Believing something is possible is different from believing "in" something though.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sure wish they,d give us the info on travel, so we could stick to the oil company.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

When my bro' & me were younger tykes, we were out at Ladue one night with our Pa. It was _cloudy_ with no stars. We saw a bright white light come in down below the cloud deck. It hovered and several more flew up to it. They moved like no aircraft. Zipping one way, then changing direction at 90 degrees. Several times, they moved back up into the clouds and came back down. When we got to the boat ramp, there was another father with his son loading up their boat. We pointed the lights out to them and they couldn't get out of there fast enough! When we were ready to leave, there was only one light left and I remember flashing a flashlight at it before we left but my lil bro' didn't like that and we left.

These weren't planes, they weren't stars, had to be some kind of UFO.


Seriously. True story.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I myself have never seen anything in the way of UFOs. Enough has been said about the probability of extraterrestrial life existing elsewhere in the galaxy. I agree that it's a statistical liklyhood that they are out there.

Consider that the nearest star is Alpha Centauri at just over 4 light years away. Statistically, the distance to any other life is absolutely staggering and the potential distance to more intelligent life than Humans is even greater. Space travel takes a LOOONNNGGGG time unless you start considering wormholes, warping space/time, and other even crazier notions that only Einstein-types can figure out.

Could aliens be visiting us? - Maybe. Theoretical Physicists are now considering time as as a fourth dimension. Could it be that UFOs/aliens are future earthlings that have devised a means of controlling time and time travel and are checking out their own planet's past?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> Why do that? Comments like that get perfectly innocuous threads locked.


See edit!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> JC...this is in jest! Get it...Extraterrestrial/Alien...Illegally here...oh, just lighten up!LOL


_*I know*_ your intention. I'm plenty lightened up.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tom, check this out. I really am the spaceman.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

The universe is 13 billion years old. Intelligent life (Man) has been evolving for 7 million years if you go back to early hominid fossils. The rate we are going now, we'll be around for probably 1-2k more years, I figure. But let's play it safe and say another million before we nuke ourselves and/or the planet. That's 8 million years or 0.06% of the time elapsed since the Big Bang.

Now, if you assume that the odds of intelligent life forming are astronomical, you can compound that by the even more astronomical chance that our existences will overlap in time...and you quickly come to the conclusion that it's entirely possible that even life has evolved elsewhere, we'd never come across each other.

But then if the universe is infinite, then there's infinite other intelligent life....


Makes your head want to explode.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

"You mean one atom in my fingernail could be an entire Universe?"


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

interesting comments everyone keep them coming!


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

no thoughts left after all the abductions


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like it smitty.

for the record, ive worked midnights all my life and have seen things moving funny in the midnight sky 2 times, yes they are out there.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

seen something one night about 3 weeks ago that was my first "sighting" and had me puzzled. it was so weird i actually pulled over on the highway to get a better look. 

it looked like a plane was on fire flying at cruising height going at a normal planes speed. had no strobe lights or any lights for that matter. it wasnt a metor, going too slow. it started picking up speed abd slowly descending and then went behind some clouds in the distance before i lost it. i called several friends and my parents to watch the news at 11 to see if there was a reported plane crash......nothing was reported. so far thats the only thing i have ever seen.

have yet to read them in their entirety but the stories told in the Ancient Indian epics are full of Alien, or advanced human technology a long time ago.

we have had encounters in the distant past at least. one only has to read all the older legends from all over the world that talk of the beings who brought civilization to mankind, the flying ships, the people from the sky, etc. who were they and where did they go.....who knows. 

even our beloved bible, in Genesis and a few later passages when read with an open mind and looking into the meanings of some of the the original Hebrew words reads a lot like science fiction talking about beings inhabiting and coming from "the heavens". 

i own a copy of the Epic of Gigamesh, a book from Sumeria, where Abraham came from BTW (who we owe for all of our early Bible stories) that is a lot older than the bible, and a lot of scholars beleive was the inspiration for some of the Genesis accounts speaks of "Gods" that ruled on Earth that came from the heavens. when the Great Flood was brought upon the Earth the Gilgamesh account was a lot more detailed and describes how a lot of these "Gods" fled to the heavens to escape the floods wrath. 

too much evidence worldwide to say that we werent visited at some point in the past, or at least had some remnants of a previous more advanced race on this planet. 

might i suggest a book from archeologist Graham Hancock, "Fingerprints of the Gods".

whoever they were, they have left "fingerprints" all over the planet!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> might i suggest a book from archeologist Graham Hancock, "Fingerprints of the Gods".


I've read excerpts. Very interesting read.

Also worth a look (only if interested in "intellectual" reading) is Atlantis: The Antediluvian World. Again, I've only read excerpts, but both are Discovery channel before TV type of reads.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

another possibilty is that they are whats called nephilim (fallen angels). they are talked about a couple of times in the bible i believe the first mention is genesis 6 they are the reason the earth was flooded.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

First Dmills- 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything.

Hooch- nice line from Animal House.

Very interesting subject. From the info on here the odds are almost nil of ETs. I like the theory of time travelers. Think of going back to a 16th century castle when it was in use, instead of a ruin.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If you really believe we're the only planet with life forms then you are blinded by faith. You probably believe the Earth is the center of the universe too.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Pigsticker If you meant that for me that is not what I meant. I refer to ET as in "take me to your leader". I am sure there must be, have been or will be other life forms and there is also a possiblilty they were, are, or will be intelligent. My great-grandfather(Native-American) believed in multiple gods, he died in 1973, so I am well aware of how visitors tie into our history. All myths and legends are based on something factual. It is just not really likely that a "Star Trek" civilization has been visiting our planet for the last 100,000 years, but more probable that travelers from our future or more likely past are doing historical research or something. The main problem with time travel is going back you could in theory destroy your present.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Do I believe aliens have come here and probed us? Well I hope not, especially if they can travel light years.....why check out our bums? Creepy, perverted little blue men (yes, my aliens are blue). 

On a more serious note, I'm 100% positive there is life outside of our solar system. Can I prove it? No. But look at the odds. If a single galaxy can have hundreds of billions of stars, and there are millions of galaxies.....do you really think we are THAT special to be the only rock out there with life on it? You're talking 100,000,000,000 x 1,000,000 (100B stars per galaxy, 1M galaxies) possibilities with just STARS, not to mention that each star could have numerous planets. Numbers I used were just to give you an idea (way underestimated I bet) of the number of just possible stars out there. 

Have we been "visited"? I'm not sure. If I had to place a bet, I'd say a good 75% chance. Some things we just can't explain. What interests me is the one hieroglyph depicting multiple "modern" craft in Egypt along with some of the carvings from Central America depicting "spacemen" with helmets, in rockets, etc. Did they just lucky and draw something we later invented? Were they given these plans from an intelligent being? Or are they some of the best fakes we've seen in decades....


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My post wasn't directed at anyone in particular. 

I'm not so sure about intelligent life I'm just saying hos can anyone not believe that a single celled organism or bacteria or don't exist at a minimum.

I'm not trying to bash those who are devout in their faith but if a person believes in the literal translation of the Bible or Qur'an that does conflict with their belief inaliens right? I'm not a religious person so I'm not well versed in these writings so I may be wrong but don't they both focus all life forms that aren't gods/angels on Earth and Earth only? Or is that only how a fundamentalist would feel?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Please dont turn this into a creation vs evolution thread or by the TOS, i'll have to shut it down. It's been going good so far so lets keep it that way.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

burks, there has been reports of probes in all kinds of parts of the human body not just their butts (ive actually never heard of on in a butt). ive read alot that people get implanted in their sinus cavity, alot of people wake up with nose bleeds following abduction.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There are no alien life forms zooming around the galaxy in space ships...IMO


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I, in my early teens, along with several family, friends, and many of the folks in our neighborhood, witnessed a UFO. It flew low, slow, and quietly right over our neighborhood. Heading in a north easterly direction, right over the Hospital. I can remember it still, we just looked at each other dumbfounded. 

I honestly don't remember that what we saw happened this day but there is a somewhat famous, well documented, UFO reporting, due to having military involvement, and it happened right here in Ohio, in the Mansfield area, October 18th 1973. You can Google it for information. This was named "The Coyne Incident" after Captain Coyne, pilot of the Air Force helicopter that had the encounter with a reported UFO.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I, in my early teens, along with several family, friends, and many of the folks in our neighborhood, witnessed a UFO. It flew low, slow, and quietly right over our neighborhood. Heading in a north easterly direction, right over the Hospital. I can remember it still, we just looked at each other dumbfounded.
> 
> I honestly don't remember that what we saw happened this day but there is a somewhat famous, well documented, UFO reporting, due to having military involvement, and it happened right here in Ohio, in the Mansfield area, October 18th 1973. You can Google it for information. This was named "The Coyne Incident" after Captain Coyne, pilot of the Air Force helicopter that had the encounter with a reported UFO.


thats cool im from the mansfield area. heres a link to a video about it


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder what the mathematical probability is on if there's life besides in the universe? I'm sure some pretty smart person has come up with it by now. However with that said I'd venture to say that I do believe there's life somewhere else in this universe. Maybe our planet pails in comparison with some other planets as to where they want to hang out at. Maybe that's why they only stick around for a short period of time.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

steelheadtracker said:


> thats cool im from the mansfield area. heres a link to a video about it &#x202a;UFO - Mansfield, Ohio 1973 "The Coyne Incident"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


GREAT VIDEO!

It always seems there are those that dispute those that have seen a UFO. But how does one question reliable source's. 

eg;

Piolts, public officials, local people of good moral standings, etc.?????????
How about the bible??????????

Filled with unexplained happenings of GODS descending from the heavens, in wheels, fiery chariots, glowing things? At the mentality of the people at the time they would describe the happening as a GOD coming down to them.

Huh, huh??????????????

Ya got to have an open mind to this matter. Not a warped, brainwashed one.

Nik,


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

This is just my opinion but I don't think any aliens have been coming to earth in space craft. Since the Hubble telescope has been in orbit and supposedly can see back to the beginning of time have they seen any spacecraft from other planets flying around out there with it ?
The universe is so vast, a craft would have to fly At Least at the speed of light which is 186,222 miles per second to get anywhere. I can't imagine any intelligent life traveling all that distance to come here and hover and leave without communicating or whatever.

I think what people see at night are things the government is experimenting with and aren't from outer space. There are probably are other planets way out beyond the known universe that have living beings on them but in my opinion they are too far away to come here and do nothing.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's some long-haired statistical analysys for everyone that I pulled from the Web.

Is there a way to estimate the number of technologically advanced civilizations that might exist in our Galaxy? While working at the National Radio Astronomy Observatory, Dr. Frank Drake conceived a means to mathematically estimate the number of worlds that might harbor beings with technology sufficient to communicate across the vast gulfs of interstellar space. The Drake Equation, as it came to be known, was formulated in 1961 and is generally accepted by the scientific community.


N = R* fp ne fl fi fc L

where, 

N = The number of communicative civilizations 
R* = The rate of formation of suitable stars (stars such as our Sun) 
fp = The fraction of those stars with planets. (Current evidence indicates that planetary systems may be common for stars like the Sun.) 
ne = The number of Earth-like worlds per planetary system 
fl = The fraction of those Earth-like planets where life actually develops 
fi = The fraction of life sites where intelligence develops 
fc = The fraction of communicative planets (those on which electromagnetic communications technology develops) 
L = The "lifetime" of communicating civilizations 

Frank Drake's own current solution to the Drake Equation estimates 10,000 communicative civilizations in the Milky Way.

These are just civilizations that can communicate. The number that could travel light years to visit Earth would be exponentially fewer.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Whaler said:


> This is just my opinion but I don't think any aliens have been coming to earth in space craft. Since the Hubble telescope has been in orbit and supposedly can see back to the beginning of time have they seen any spacecraft from other planets flying around out there with it ?
> The universe is so vast, a craft would have to fly At Least at the speed of light which is 186,222 miles per second to get anywhere. I can't imagine any intelligent life traveling all that distance to come here and hover and leave without communicating or whatever.
> 
> I think what people see at night are things the government is experimenting with and aren't from outer space. There are probably are other planets way out beyond the known universe that have living beings on them but in my opinion they are too far away to come here and do nothing.


the reason the hubble telescope hasnt seen anything could be the fact that first of all the government isnt going to tell us if it has seen something if it does. also, space is so vast that the hubble telescope cant see everything it is not an all seeing eye things get passed it. and if aliens have the technology to travel here they have the technology and brains to avoid such things if needed. they DO come here for a reason, just because we may not know and we see them flying doesnt mean they dont have an agenda. take abductions for example thats a reason to come here. as for space travel there is the whole wormhole theory and other theories we cant even begin to grasp. also they may not be from space maybe another dimension and or future.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

billk said:


> Is there a way to estimate the number of technologically advanced civilizations that might exist in our Galaxy? While working at the National Radio Astronomy Observatory, Dr. Frank Drake conceived a means to mathematically estimate the number of worlds that might harbor beings with technology sufficient to communicate across the vast gulfs of interstellar space. The Drake Equation, as it came to be known, was formulated in 1961 and is generally accepted by the scientific community.
> 
> 
> N = R* fp ne fl fi fc L
> ...


Of course, there is no accurate data to assign values to "fl", "fi", "fc" or "L"...so the answer ranges from "1" to R*fp*ne...and even then "ne" is only marginally known statistically. I say it is "1".


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> Of course, there is no accurate data to assign values to "fl", "fi", "fc" or "L"...so the answer ranges from "1" to R*fp*ne...and even then "ne" is only marginally known statistically. I say it is "1".


I don't know if I completely agree with you, but this post was awesome.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Burks said:


> Do I believe aliens have come here and probed us? Well I hope not, ........ Some things we just can't explain. What interests me is the one hieroglyph depicting multiple "modern" craft in Egypt along with some of the carvings from Central America depicting "spacemen" with helmets, in rockets, etc. Did they just lucky and draw something we later invented? Were they given these plans from an intelligent being? Or are they some of the best fakes we've seen in decades....


and the fact that all continents contain "manmade" pyramids, most sharing the same measurements, star alignments, and block tying methods. Not to mention a pile of seemingly laser cut rocks in S. America, also the Nasca lines. All of that achieved by a people that was never supposed to have talked to each other. 

Some known early paintings depict flying craft in the backgrounds, and, in early paintings of Angels, they had what appeared to be glass helmets. It seems that an awful lot of "gods" have come from the sky.

Consider how far technology has come in the last 100 years. Now, we've been to the Moon, and sent equipment to Mars. If there is life out there, what if they've got a 500 or 1000 plus years head start on us? For me, it's just one more reason for the right to keep and bear arms. Who knows, BBQ'd Alien might be delicous, or at least make good cut bait.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

"....we are a species with amnesia, our true past has been forgotten...."

someone in our distant past had some serious technology


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

extaterrestrials Two are fine with me, no need for extras.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I believe! too much proof not too! signs tablets structures crystal skulls. ect ect. i think we were colonized here !


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There are some folks that I see downtown on a daily basis that I would SWEAR are extraterrestrials...or have been abducted and are suffering the side effects.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

that tablet in that video is amazing. it is a prime example of the evidence from history. i think the crystal skulls are very interesting and im not talking about that crappy indiana jones movie.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This is the most believable theory I've ever seen on the subject. Imagine, the only dump station in the Milky Way galaxy is behind a small blue planet......Think about it!--Tim.......






.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

What makes a extraterrestrial extra?  How do we know that were not already pets of higher form of life? Professor I had in college was scared that our space program would show higher forms of life how to enslave us. I do believe in higher life forms, and who's to say they haven't walked among us from time to time. Man has been on earth a few thousand years,and look at all the technological advances in the last 100 yrs, 50 yrs. what were suddenly evolving at a faster rate?Or are we being "helped" again.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

dinkbuster1 said:


> ~]


Exact episodes and stuff I've been looking into. No, I'm not a UFO hunter or anything, just a curious person by nature. 

There are just too many coincidences to say 100% for sure we have NEVER been visited. I've yet to see a plausible explanation for different societies, thousands of miles apart with no way to reach each other, have such similar buildings, beliefs, architecture, etc. Then again, people can say "Show me proof of an alien" and I can't provide any, just that.....there some odd things in our history that we cannot explain other than "aliens".

By probed I meant the common idea (we've all HAD to of heard it) that people are abducted and anally probed. It's a big joke, has been for years. South Park capitalized on it with one of (if not THE) first episodes. Not implantation, just "exploration".


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> "....we are a species with amnesia, our true past has been forgotten...."
> 
> someone in our distant past had some serious technology
> 
> ...



Not trying to rain on your post , but look at the plane , helicopter , and submarine on the tablet , they have a lot of detail , but maybe too much. There is more detail on these images than there are on most tablets and hieroglyphics you see around from that time period. They are also depictions of our current technology , or even technology from our past. Wouldnt advanced , space traveling beings have better technology than that ? I dont see why records of " our" current or past style vehicles would be recorded. These arent just hints , depicting spacecraft and interpreted through the eyes of ancient man like most "verified " records , like the crude saucer like vehicles with a man riding inside with some sort of breathing apparatus that have been found , they are flat out pictures of actual vehicles in use today. Your post is valid , and Im not denying it , just saying this one tablet is suspicious.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Steelheadtracker, that's a fair OPINION.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I Fish, that's a beauty !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Yonderfishen, you are right everything we think we know about space and aliens or have been taught is all speculation or Theory including the Big Bang Theory. Everything is theory and has yet to be proved.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

did my last post get deleted?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe in extraterrestrials....ever been to Wal Mart ??


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

even as a believer i do think that tablet looked suspiciosly too detailed. however there are many more carvings/engravings that look similar that i believe are real. another interesting thing is the fact that many different ancient buildings and architectures contain blocks weighing thousands of tons. one block even weighed 1 million pounds i cant remember where it was but they said it would take like 12 modern day cranes to lift it. so how did ancient people lift these blocks. stonehenge is another example.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

those carvings almost look too similar to todays aircraft. just a random chance they carved something out of the blue that resembles modern tech? i had a thought once that maybe their "priest", or whatever they were called carved, or instructed others to carve something they may have seen in a vision of the future. 

those large stones with their precise angles and cut in south America just blow my mind. not only can we not move most of them today but the knowledge and what must have been used to "make" them was way beyond the capabilities of humans who were supposed to be straight out of the stone age. they have found that to make cuts like those that do not vary more than .001 of an inch in possibly the hardest stones on the planet had to made with diamond saws, bits, mills, or lazers....simply mind blowing!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

what about Baalbek? according to the Epic of Gilgamesh it appeared to be a Spaceport! the largest carved stones on Earth.....

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/arqueologia/esp_baalbek_6.htm

got a Forklift i can borrow? lol


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would love for Dr. Zahi Hawas to lokk at and then comment on those stone images of what we see as aircraft. He doent believe in ET's working with the ancients to build the pyramids and other structures.
Someone forward this thread to him.
later
don


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If extaterrestrials are of higher intelligence, then why do they keep abducting dumb people? 

Also, It seems to me that if you see any funny lights in the sky, its probly our gov testing new technology.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dmills4124 said:


> I would love for Dr. Zahi Hawas to lokk at and then comment on those stone images of what we see as aircraft. He doent believe in ET's working with the ancients to build the pyramids and other structures.
> Someone forward this thread to him.
> later
> don


he was just recently fired from his position as the head of Egypts Antiquities dept. he apparently was real close to Mubarak and was able to keep his position until a replacement was found. he was known to twist the truth about the findings of Egypts past to suit his needs and desires. 

"Zahi Hawass, long chided as publicity loving and short on scientific knowledge, lost his job along with about a dozen other ministers in a Cabinet reshuffle meant to ease pressure from protesters seeking to purge remnants of Mubarak's regime."

full story here.... http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43787940/ns/technology_and_science-science/

i always thought he was a Joke, a lot of serious Acrcheologists thought so as well. he was completely opposed to any idea that the Pyramids and the sphynx were older than 6000 years old, even though the evidence shows they are at least 12,000 years old. 

Maybe now the truth will come to light about that area.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

very interesting link dinkbuster. the evidence is overwhelming that they have been here for thousands of years, i dont understand how people can lie to themselves and deny it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

steelheadtracker said:


> did my last post get deleted?


Yep , mine did too. Mentioning biblical history apparently infuriates the moderators and upsets the natural flow of things. Silly that it had to be deleted though.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Yep , mine did too. Mentioning biblical history apparently infuriates the moderators and upsets the natural flow of things. Silly that it had to be deleted though.


Just doing what's asked of us here. Would really like to keep this thread open. Follow the TOS and there wont be a problem doing so.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> If extaterrestrials are of higher intelligence, then why do they keep abducting dumb people?


Maybe they are easier to control? Maybe they are dumb because of being abducted? Maybe the percentage of "dumb" people is so high, it becomes more likely? Depends on the definiton of dumb?





Smitty82 said:


> Also, It seems to me that if you see any funny lights in the sky, its probly our gov testing new technology.


The skeptic in me likes to think so. I always wonder if you'd have found as many people in 1811 or 1911, that were certain the Gov't was hiding things from the public. I wonder too, how many things actually were witheld, as compared to today. If they do have some great technology they are hiding, I wish they'd break it out and fix this economy with it.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

the problem with the theory that the sightings are the government testing secret projects is that it doesnt explain sightings from hundreds of years ago. yes, some ufo sightings may be government aircraft, but dismissing every single sighting as that is naive.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I Fish said:


> If they do have some great technology they are hiding, I wish they'd break it out and fix this economy with it.


Boy you said it!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

new ancient aliens tomorrow night!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know the narator doesnt like referances to the bible but it may be one source that might be most accurate. I'm not talking the english version but the original hebrew. I have seen some programs(the naked archeologist) that have found some new interpritations in reading the origian text in hebrew. 
All that being said; The new commercials are saying that jonah was in the bellie of a whale like vehicle not the bellie of a whale? I am very interested to see how they present their ideas to us the public.What do ya'll think? Or, What have ya'll heard?
later
donm


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

dmills4124 said:


> I know the narator doesnt like referances to the bible but it may be one source that might be most accurate. I'm not talking the english version but the original hebrew. I have seen some programs(the naked archeologist) that have found some new interpritations in reading the origian text in hebrew.
> All that being said; The new commercials are saying that jonah was in the bellie of a whale like vehicle not the bellie of a whale? I am very interested to see how they present their ideas to us the public.What do ya'll think? Or, What have ya'll heard?
> later
> donm


i dont believe the theorys that say biblical stories may actually have been aliens/alien encounters. im a firm believer in god and jesus this does not mean i dont think aliens exist however.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

anyone seen this?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would guess the Israeli Air Force was VERY aware of this 1. Really would LOVE to hear the "official explanation"...and over the Dome of the Rock Mosque no less! Any aeronautical engineers care to offer an answer as to the performance of the "object"? And any mathmatical calculations as to vertical speed? Was a Stinger missile gunner for 6 yrs, was required to know various basic aircraft flight envelopes and be able to quickly and accurately ID different aircraft types; am SURE there are "programs' that I never saw, or even read about, if it`s "man made" THIS "qualifies"!. Only things could remotely guess it was some sort of electric "rail gun" projectial or cold launch missile that left no exhaust trail. Would like to see this in full infrared and ultra violet spectrum of light, and across the whole electro magnetic field to boot...am sure there`s a perfectly `logical` explanation; just not sure want to hear the answer...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Looked at several more videos of the "object', as well as a couple of video "explanations' on YouTube. 1 said it was simply a plasma cloud projection caused by several relatively high power lasers precisely synchronized to amass their beams at a very narrow point simultaniously, creating the glowing "object". Another suggested "ball lightning', a very rare but documented form of plasma that generally only can last 1- 8 seconds, and that apparently ALWAYS has a downward if erradic path. The last 1 said it was "swamp gas"...are there any swamps around there?


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Looked at several more videos of the "object', as well as a couple of video "explanations' on YouTube. 1 said it was simply a plasma cloud projection caused by several relatively high power lasers precisely synchronized to amass their beams at a very narrow point simultaniously, creating the glowing "object". Another suggested "ball lightning', a very rare but documented form of plasma that generally only can last 1- 8 seconds, and that apparently ALWAYS has a downward if erradic path. The last 1 said it was "swamp gas"...are there any swamps around there?


sounds like the typical ridiculous explainations that dont even make sense


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As said, have several thousands of hrs of experience working around and with and actually practicing against various types of airborne platforms, from target drones to F- 14s, A-10s, helicopters, V-22 "Osprey", have also saw "Patriot" "Stinger" and MLRS launches. Was initially dumbfounded at the "object`s" vertical acceleration. Think could easily rule out a known missile (no obvious exhaust trail ) helicopter (FAR too great vertical acceleration and no apparent characteristic rotor "chop" noise) or VSTOL (vertical tack off/ landing) aircraft like a AV_8B "Harrier" (same reasons). Lasers? Could be, but supposedilly that is VERY difficult to do even 1 yr ago in a lab, under very tightly controlled conditions and took many attempts to successfully do even 1 time, requiring extraordinarilly precise aiming and timing equipment. IF it was a "light show", considering the location, would imagine when word got out, the Islamic community AND Israeli Gov`t BOTH would NOT be "understanding" and "laugh " that 1 off...quite the opposite. As far as "swamp gas'; uh, sure.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no explanation whatsoever - not even a wild guess.

I just thought I'd share it for everyone's consideration.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

There is/was a show on the History channel called UFO Hunters. One episode, titled "The NASA Files", examines a few videos captured from the Space Shuttle. One in particular shows what appears to be 2 "somethings" approaching Earth from beyond, then, this "something" stops and changes direction, and appears to have been fired at by Earth. NASA's explanation is it's a rocket thruster on the Shuttle itself. According to independant researchers, the timing and angles are not such to support this explanation. 

This is from STS-48 Discovery, on Sept 15, 1991. Start paying attention at 1:30. I find it interesting also that right after the objects appear, Control has them move the Shuttle for a water dump, however, it changes the view of the camera. This crap makes the hair on the back my neck stand up:


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Check these out. You would have to be extremely gullable to believe this stiff is just meteorites or space junk. 














Looks like there is a lot going on up there and its getting a bit crowded , no wonder the space shuttle missions have come to an end.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I went on watching the following videos after the one in this suject thread. The ones that were involving SOHO was incredible. The only way to change the trajectory of solar flares is to deflect them off of something. The vid cap showing the object in the solar flare on the left side of the sun is interesting. The long object reflecting the solar radiation in the upper right side of the sun image is not a meteor or anything that small it must be huge. I guess they all could be explained as photo image blures or swamp gas as always. I dont think this guys YT comments shut down SOHO I think it was coincidense that they were moving the office at that time and The guy who made the comments in question must have some ego.LOL But as always there are a lot unexplaned things flying around out there. My brain is beginning to hurt. Time for a couple of head ache remedies...Bud...take me away...
JMTCW
later
don


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

those videos are very cool. the one where the ufo changes its path is very interesting it clearly was some sort of missle/rocket shot at it. you would have to be completely naive to dismiss those as nothing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

another theory thats been out there for a while......

the Nazi's re-discovered "UFO Tech" and it was taken by the Allies at the end of WW2...

http://www.stevequayle.com/High.Jump/Vril.and.Andromeda.html


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Saw this on msn.com today. Thought some of you might be interested in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jwHE5816_XY#at=23


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like a Cylon "Alpha Class" Raider to me! 

http://www.tecr.com/galactica/fighters/raider.htm


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am no physics "expert', but to accellerate at that speed straight up vertically seemingly instantaniously the 'object" (what ever it is) it must have little mass and VERY high available energy reserves. Have watched it 10+ times, no apparent combustion trail or plume at all. Again, would LOVE to see this in ultra violet and full range infra red spectrum and electro magnetic detection fields. Would rule out alot of possibilities, like "ball" lightning, lasers, plasma, anti matter (yes it DOES exist) and practically anything "man made".


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> Saw this on msn.com today. Thought some of you might be interested in it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jwHE5816_XY#at=23


who knows maybe its part of a base down there. there has been numerous reports of USO's or Unknown Submerged Objects that either come out of the ocean and fly away or fly into the ocean. look it up its very interesting there has been sightings by our navy and other countries navy's. im pretty sure it was norway's navy that followed an USO for like 2 weeks on sonar before it disappeared.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just wondering(not being a physics major), If they did use some form of matter anti-matter drive system in our atmosphere. Would there be some kind of exhaust trail like wavie lines, for example; when you see heat radiating off of a hot road bed the anti-matter engine would have left in its wake after take-off? I know thats a run on sentence, but deal with it. It was the best I could do to get my point accross. What about the objects found by SOHO in diff locations around the sun? Absolutly huge. WOW
later
Don


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

This may have been addressed and i missed it...

But why the hell do UFOs use lights?

When you consider any of the possible reasons they'd come here, there's no reason to have lights. If they're here to study us: We usually use camoflauge when going into the natural environment to study critters that run away, right? Do they not need camo since we don't run away? If they're here to meet us: Why not come out and say hi? If they're here reconing us for an invasion: I've never done recon where i pointed a light at myself. 

Or are they just so ballsy that they don't feel we're a threat. Therefore, no reason not to have lights? 

I can't imagine they're for navigation and safety. If they can navigate across the stars, i'm pretty sure they've got good systems in place to keep from crashing into each other.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Very GOOD question. Would tend to think they do not seem to feel with our present technology that we are much of a 'threat' to them. Considering that alot of "passive" (not hostile) UFO "events' also document interferance/ disruption of electronics and radio equipment (both of which "modern" society is very DEPENDANT upon), can`t believe they couldn`t EASILY "put out the lights" at their will. Considering an electronic warfare aircraft from the `70s, say an EA-6B "Prowler' with upto 4 "jammer" pods can "fry" any and about ALL electrical devices and even cause power wires to burst into flames and burn through, knocking an entire area`s power offline, would RATHER NOT find out what a "pissed off" alien could do with technology hundreds or even thousands of yrs more advanced. Can you say "world wide return to pre Victorian Age?" BAD, very BAD...


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i think they do it for a couple of reasons. possibly that they actually want us to see them in order to spark interest in the possibility that they exist. also, it may be some way of communicating with us or a way to represent themselves who knows maybe colors and lights are very important in their society. as for the "balls" of light that are seen i think they may be able to turn themselves into light somehow to transport themselves. i think when they are using lights they dont have a need to go undetected but when the time comes to do something sneaky they have their ways of going undetected.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am starting to get into the "Curiosity" program on the science channel with Steven Hawking. The next program is his opinion of what it will be like when and if we are contacted or invaided by a more advanced race from outside of our known universe. I have read his works and he doesnt think it will go well for us. It hasnt gone well in the past for the native indiginous population in this planets past. The natives who were just found a couple of months ago(250 of them) in a village in peru are missing and the rumors going in the jungle is that the drug runners massacred them to get them out of the way. There was also aguard house with a couple of people killed that had been assigned to watch over them some 50 miles away. The invaiders can either be benevilant and think of us as children or come in like an infestation of locust. Either way life as we know it will never be the same. Earths religion may take a big hit. Our history leans toward convertion of the iniginous population to our faith (ie the last of the mohicans), and that dont go good for the weaker population. 
Are we strong enough as a world people to win or even be able to continue to exist as we had before contact? 
A quick question on the sites seen by the astronauts being described as floating filmlike objects, Since we are just beginning to reason that the void of space is not really a void but a substance or element that we dont understand yet, Could what they see be like jelliefish but able to travel at unheardof speed and live on what has not been discovered yet?
I guess I just need to get out fishing and do less reading and TV. An Idle Mind....
later ya'll
don


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

UFM82 said:


> I think you have to be pretty arrogant to think that in the vastness of this universe we are the only sentient beings alive.
> 
> UFM82


I agree! The question is , how are we the only ones? If we humans knew everything about this earth/Universe, nothing would be interesting, and there wouldnt be anything to "find"


----------

